# Anyone else having problems with crazy GPS drift?



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

On January 5th, during a ride, my GPS started going wonky. It would drift over to roads I wasn't on and start recalculating routes. I'd be going down the highway and suddenly the GPS would show me flying over the zoo. It happened to me and another Uber driver who lives in our housing development. According to pas it's happening to a lot of drivers here.

Turns out there's a known bug in Samsung and certain other phone models (Nexus 5 for sure) where one set of satellites is 8 seconds off on their timing. You can read about it here.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/nexus5x/comments/5lm6l8

The fix is updating to Android 7.1.1. Since then my GPS has been working properly. You might have to sign up for the Android beta, upgrade, then go back and remove yourself from the beta testing.

Warning: You'll have to rebuild your apps and data from scratch. It's like a whole new OS.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

You're not alone.


----------



## Albert Einstoned (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a LG-G5 and mine bounces all over the place.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

My UBER GPS is always off when I first get a rider to pick up or press Navigate when I start a trip. It seems to assume that I am still at the last drop off point and needs a minute or so to recalculate. The Garmin GPS that the original owner installed in the car knows immediately upon activation where I am.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I recommend the Garmin GLO GPS. It's $99 and pairs with your phone over Bluetooth to override your phone's built in GPS. It tracks GPS and Russian GLONASS satellites and updates 10 times per second.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

RussellP said:


> I recommend the Garmin GLO GPS. It's $99 and pairs with your phone over Bluetooth to override your phone's built in GPS. It tracks GPS and Russian GLONASS satellites and updates 10 times per second.


I've been looking for this for years!!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

This afternoon I had to pick up a University of Bridgeport student who lives close to Seaside Park. For the first 10 minutes of our drive the UBER GPS went crazy, spazzing out that I should take a left onto a street that I knew was a good 2 miles away. It continued in this vein until we were on I-95 in Fairfield. She said that the UBER GPS always goes whacky in her neighborhood.

That goes against common sense, since I think that a satellite has a better sight line if you are close to a fairly large body of water. Of course, I really have no expertise in these things...


----------



## tinamonteros144 (3 mo ago)

Has anyone ever had a problem with GPS triangle going in circles and it's moving and you're in park or along the side of the road.
What about speeds that the GPS is stating going over mph. My lord it's not good I've been having trouble with technical issues for at least a week I've been trying to use my car in it ruins my car GPS.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

tinamonteros144 said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem with GPS triangle going in circles and it's moving and you're in park or along the side of the road.
> What about speeds that the GPS is stating going over mph. My lord it's not good I've been having trouble with technical issues for at least a week I've been trying to use my car in it ruins my car GPS.


Do you have your phone hooked to your USB that also allow CarPlay?

I have noticed the issue when hooked to the CarPlay and when I move it off the CarPlay the GPS and Speed starts working fine.


----------

